# Advice Needed for a Momma Rat



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

I recently took in some new foster rats. It is a sweet momma with seven babies, at the time only a week old. Now they are three weeks old. Momma is fantastic at taking care of them, but I am becoming worried about her. She seems exhausted all the time, most likely from nursing, and I've also noticed that her stomach is very large and seems to be growing. I don't know who she was living with before I took her in, and am becoming increasingly concerned that she is pregnant again. I have been feeding her very well since she is nursing, but I don't think I have been feeding her enough for her stomach to be that large. Could something else be causing this? I don't have a camera or I would post pictures.

Also, if she is pregnant, I need to know how to hand feed the babies in case there are too many for Momma to nurse.

And if anyone close to Indy is interested in sweet little cream berkshire babies, PM me!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

You've had her for two weeks, so on day 21 you'll know for sure (in a week). I will say my female was exhausted as the time to wean came closer, and also had a tummy to her so much I thought she was pregnant too!

Remember to separate this litter in a week (before 5wks). They can all be playing out of the cage and should, to let mama have a break from them. They should also begin eating her food so start offering treats (helps socialize as well as fills them up so they won't pester her). 

If she does seem pregnant, soy milk (for infants) or puppy/kitten milk should be fed using something (paintbrush, eye dropper...) every 2-3 hours, followed by using a wet q tip to promote making waste. 
Make sure to give mama some soy milk or extra tuna/eggs/kibble as producing milk for kits as well as making kits is very taxing. A vet should be able to take a listen and give you a yea or nay. 

Post in the adoption forum with pics to help home this litter, as well as Facebook groups and of course rat rescues. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you for the help. I am really hoping it's just extra weight, but it's gotten so large I'm just not sure. I think I'll stop and get the supplies just in case. I also moved them all to a large, one level cage so Momma can get away from them if she needs to.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Generally by the time she gives birth the babies will be capable of feeding themselves, so you wont need to hand feed them. My babies normally start trying food around about 2 weeks old and are eating well by 3 weeks, though mum still nurses a lot. By 4 weeks they are very much able to look after themselves and jsut hound mum for milk because they like it lol. 

In your case if mum is struggling i would try and encourage the babies to start eating more food now, put out low dishes of baby friendly wet foods, baby porridge, scrambled egg, high quality kitten food and even bread soaked in puppy milk work well, these are soft and easy to eat. Also scatter extra of mums food around the cage so the babies find it once they are up and about. Mine are normally competant foragers froma young age and do seem to enjoy it, though at first mum is desperate to round them back up again and return them to the nes t(doesnt last, she normally is glad to get a break around 3 weeks. Then keep an eye on them, if mum seems imminant to give birth i would take the babies away early and put them in another cage, giving mum time in there with them every day. If she gives birth then they defintily need to move out early. By then they should be used to feeding themselves so you just need to make sure they get pleanty of good food, i also like to offer a water bottle of puppy milk to my kittens, they normally pick up drinking from it quickly, you just need to make sure its nice and low. You can put mum back in with them whilst your checking on any new babies.

If shes not pregnant, and most of my mums do look chubby around now unless i've been strict with there food, then she is probably feeling a bit lonley and tired. How old is she and do you have any other girl rats that she knows, or that are very calm and friendly. If so when you are handeling the babies i would put them together in a neutral space, time out with adult friends seems to be very much apprecaited by even the most dedicated mum, though they let you know when they are ready to go back by waiting at the cage door.


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

Okay good news. Enough time has passed that I am sure she is not pregnant. Apparently she just had a LOT of baby weight. I am very relieved!

On a side note, there are still three girls and one lonely little boy that need a good home if anyone is interested!


----------

